# Top 5 most popular AAS



## brian lee (Feb 9, 2011)

What would you say are the top 5 most popular steroids, listed by ranking.


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 9, 2011)

test, deca, tren, dbol, winnie not in any order but i would say the  top 5


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 9, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> test, deca, tren, dbol, winnie not in any order but i would say the  top 5



I would have to agree!



/V


----------



## GMO (Feb 9, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> test, deca, tren, dbol, winnie not in any order but i would say the  top 5



x3


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 9, 2011)

Si senor


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 9, 2011)

gmo said:


> x3


x4


----------



## MDR (Feb 9, 2011)

I would drop the winny and add anadrol or halo personally, but winny is popular with a lot of lifters.


----------



## AnabollicA (Feb 9, 2011)

Anavar has got to fit in there somewhere...

All everyone talks about at the gym is getting on Anavar and Winny!
My top 5 would be 
Anavar
Winny
Test
Dbol
Deca


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes...and add HGH


----------



## GMO (Feb 9, 2011)

MDR said:


> I would drop the winny and add anadrol or halo personally, but winny is popular with a lot of lifters.




Yes, my personal list would be a bit different.  I also would drop the winny and add t-bol or halo.


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes, my personal list would be a bit different.  I also would drop the winny and add t-bol or halo.



^Agreed..probably something like test,tren,npp,tbol,mast/primo


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 9, 2011)

For older users I would say 
1. Test E/C
2. Deca
3. NPP
4. Masteron
5. Anavar

Primobolan would be in there if it was less expensive and not faked as much.


----------



## purplerain (Feb 9, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> For older users I would say
> 1. Test E/C
> 2. Deca
> 3. NPP
> ...



What would be a cheaper and less faked substitute for PRIMO for the older kats like my self. I'm asking just to double check on what I've been reading. Cause as it stands now I do have PRIMO in my next cycle BUT DAMM IT SHOT MY COST UP TO  JUST ABOUT A $1,000 DOLLARS. I want a LEAN MASS CYCLE.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is best Schering primo. Turkey


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 9, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Here is best Schering primo. Turkey



Those must cost as much as gold bars.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2011)

Real primobolan depot  is always real expensive.


----------



## martialartsman (Feb 9, 2011)

Never had much with deca, not sure why, mine would be test c, tren e, dbol, winny and mast. JMO.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 9, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Real primobolan depot  is always real expensive.



I bet it is, for that same reason I don't feel its worth the money.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Feb 9, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Those must cost as much as gold bars.


 true


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 9, 2011)

purplerain said:


> What would be a cheaper and less faked substitute for PRIMO for the older kats like my self. I'm asking just to double check on what I've been reading. Cause as it stands now I do have PRIMO in my next cycle BUT DAMM IT SHOT MY COST UP TO  JUST ABOUT A $1,000 DOLLARS. I want a LEAN MASS CYCLE.



nandrolone phenyl propionate or dihydroboldenone cypionate.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 9, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Those must cost as much as gold bars.





I am originally from turkey, those primos are 12 lira which is 6.50 $ US per amp, so it is not that expensive only the resellers sell them for 15-20$
same for sustanon it is 3.50 $ us and these are from the pharmacy u can walk in ask for them and get em injected they dont ask for docs note or anything,
i know alot of British guyz come to turkey in the summer just for the juice it is like americans going to mexico,


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 9, 2011)

Imosted said:


> I am originally from turkey, those primos are 12 lira which is 6.50 $ US per amp, so it is not that expensive only the resellers sell them for 15-20$
> same for sustanon it is 3.50 $ us and these are from the pharmacy u can walk in ask for them and get em injected they dont ask for docs note or anything,
> i know alot of British guyz come to turkey in the summer just for the juice it is like americans going to mexico,



Next vacation I'm going to turkey, if you catch my drift


----------



## Imosted (Feb 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Next vacation I'm going to turkey, if you catch my drift



man in the south if u walk in front of a pharmacy you can see sings in English and german saying WE Have Cheap Steroids 
i think u can get primo, sustanon, proviron, t3,t4, ephedrin, tomoxifen, omnadren and some big pharmacies sell test e 100ml injections.

Back to the topic
Var
Primo
test e
tren
deca


----------



## pepster (Feb 10, 2011)

Test
Dbol
Winny
Tren
Deca


----------



## pepster (Feb 10, 2011)

Also I think top 5 for what is a better question. Bulking/ cutting


----------



## MDR (Feb 10, 2011)

pepster said:


> Also I think top 5 for what is a better question. Bulking/ cutting



You can bulk or cut on pretty much anything.  All about diet.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 10, 2011)

We can't leave EQ out in the cold.  In addition, Halo has to be in the top five solely on the vicious aggression it gives me in the gym.  Halo was part of my cycle a few summers ago working for my buddy's concrete business and I loved every minute of hauling those forms around with piss and vinegar running through my veins and muscles chiseled like an ice scuplture.

Note to anyone going on a Turkish vacation: don't get caught on the "Midnight Express!"


----------



## Imosted (Feb 10, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Note to anyone going on a Turkish vacation: don't get caught on the "Midnight Express!"



yeah u don't wanna go to prison there..its fucked up...
oh and i remembered you can get A bombs also and eq from the big vet offices..
last time i was there i bought some anapolan, primo, tomoxi and sus..put them in envelopes sent them back to my self(to Canada)...when i got back to Canada there was a great surprise in my post box


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 10, 2011)

Test E/C
Dbol
Tren
Winny
Deca 



that's my list in order.


----------



## pepster (Feb 11, 2011)

MDR said:


> You can bulk or cut on pretty much anything.  All about diet.



Ya good luck cutting on dbol and deca


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 11, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Real primobolan depot  is always real expensive.



why is primo so expensive?? A-Rod used to run Primo. oddly enough it was reading up on A-Rod running primo that i read up on AAS for the first time which ultimately led me to this site


----------



## Imosted (Feb 11, 2011)

pepster said:


> Ya good luck cutting on dbol and deca





he said almost everything,
4 years ago i lost 20 pounds of fat on test e...
if you have the proper diet, aas helps you keep the muscle you have while dropping body fat.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 11, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> why is primo so expensive?? A-Rod used to run Primo. oddly enough it was reading up on A-Rod running primo that i read up on AAS for the first time which ultimately led me to this site




Primo is not expensive...Only problem is the 300% profit margin websites use makes it expensive....


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 11, 2011)

Test E
Deca
Sustanon 250
DBol
Tren


----------



## pepster (Feb 11, 2011)

Imosted said:


> he said almost everything,
> 4 years ago i lost 20 pounds of fat on test e...
> if you have the proper diet, aas helps you keep the muscle you have while dropping body fat.


 

I guess you're right about being able to lose body fat on any gear. That doesn't change the fact that some are far better for it then others. Also, 20 lbs of fat and on test e?


----------



## Imosted (Feb 11, 2011)

you are right some are better i was reading a research about 20 mg anavar increases your fat burning capacity by 80% but with diet and cardio(which i was on the elliptical for almost 60 min everyday). You can loose weight...only problem is you will see the real results once you are of the juice...(i used to be 270 pounds now 220-225)
you know what i should make it more clear, i lost 20 pounds not all of it is fat there is also water weight that i lost with the fat...so maybe 13-14  pounds of fat...cause if i remember correctly i was 270 went upto 275 when i started then dropped to 250 all together after 3 months when i finished the test-e. but i was 4 years younger and i had a high body fat level...
but i gotta say again when you have low body fat it will be harder to drop weight on test-e, i have never been on a cutting cycle i will be doing my first in two months, because from my understanding with lower body fat levels you need gear like var, winstrol, primo or test prop...


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would rank them as follows  Dianabol, Test, Deca, Sust 250, anadrol


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 11, 2011)

Test,Tren,Deca,Dbol and Anavar


----------



## Hendog (Feb 11, 2011)

Test (most common)
Dbol (most common oral)
Winny (most common leaning compound, although not necessarily the best by any means)
Deca (most common compound to stack with Test)
Anavar (very popular drug for skinny gym rats trying to "look good" and its oral so they dont have to inject)

Anavar is more popular than most of us "bodybuilders" think it is.  The vast majority of steroid users are guys trying to "look good" that workout in a gym.  And Anavar is a very user friendly compound that can be taken orally. 



All of this ^^^ is a total guess of course.  I have not done (and I would argue that it would be impossible to do) the massive study it would require in order to attain this information.


----------



## phil20 (Feb 12, 2011)

Test E/C
Dbol
Tren
Winny
Anavar


----------

